# Australian Dollar Plunging Right Now



## Smurf1976 (1 June 2005)

The AUD has fallen from 75.66 US cents at around 4pm this afternoon to 74.75 cents now. Just for info.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2005)

Anyone got a link to a live Aussie dollar chart?


----------



## DTM (1 June 2005)

I don't have live data but just daily charts.  

Hope this works, first time posting a chart.


----------



## RichKid (1 June 2005)

DTM said:
			
		

> I don't have live data but just daily charts.
> 
> Hope this works, first time posting a chart.




Nice chart DTM! I remember how good it felt when I posted my first one, keep em coming. Going by your charting and smurf's figures it looks like it's either broken trend support or is giving it a really good test.

See if this link works, it should, intraday bar chart: http://www.futuresource.com/charts/charts.jsp?s=FXADUSMUL&o=&a=V:5&z=610x300&d=medium&b=bar&st=

Here's the chart as of now, seems to be a short term double bottom- bouncing off support?


----------

